

Borderlands 2 16bit 'Demake' game - culshaw
http://wubwub.eu/demake.php

======
reledi
For those wondering, there was never a 1989 original edition of Borderlands.
This is just promotion for Borderlands 2.

Tip: Don't choose the acid weapon given the choice, it's really bad.

~~~
dsirijus
Sort of. It does fall a little low in the progression

Edit: moved info in other comment.

------
noelwelsh
The powerups are rather ... ummm ... random and the method for choosing them
is not conducive to making good choices. But other that a fun diversion.

~~~
lflux
I e just like in Borderlands. All drops are randomly generated.

~~~
noelwelsh
I meant more that they're very unbalanced. As one commenter noted you can get
a crazily good railgun very early and be invincible. Equally you can pick up a
weapon with random aiming and then have a very very hard time progressing at
all.

------
dsirijus
Some info about the game.

Weapon data:

    
    
      Weapon type, Base Damage, Base Rate, Base Clip, Rarity
    
      Pistol, 7, 700, 5, 0.5
      Machine Gun, 5, 100, 25, 0.7
      Shotgun, 9, 1000, 5, 1
      Flamegun, 11, 80, 30, 1.1
      Acidgun, 7, 600, 17, 1.2
      Railgun, 25, 1500, 5, 1.3
      Rockets, 22, 1300, 3, 1.4
      Eridian, 15, 600, 12, 2.2
    

Cheat code:

    
    
      On menu screen type 'cl4p-tp' to get to level 20 and some Claptrap graphics.

------
b0rsuk
On my second try, I got a double (Forward + backwards) railgun early on. So
overpowered it's not even funny. Most enemies don't even make it out of spawn
zones, if you take a hit it's a sign you're falling asleep.

------
j2kun
Some weird bugs where enemies end up on the walls and you can't progress....

